# Señales de Control en Stateflow [Matlab]



## eddyp82 (May 28, 2008)

Hola a todos, tengo una gran duda con respecto a Matlab, especificamente con la libreria Stateflow de Simulink, ya que especificamente lo que quiero es poder hacer el control de accionamiento de unos switches para un inversor en puente completo [convertidor de continua-alterna], en el cual debo lograr que el patron de accionamiento de estos interruptores lo lleve a un esquema de diagrama de estados.

El gran problema radica en que el accionamiento de estos switches se hace a traves de la comparacion de una referencia senoidal con una o varias portadoras triangulares [esto varía segun el metodo de modulacion], por lo cual los ensanchammientos de pulsos no son iguales, lo que dificulta mucho la tarea.

Si alguien domina la librería stateflow, le estaría muy agradecido de que me respondiera

Saludos desde Chile


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Hazlo como en analogica con un comparador o sea >0 creo recordar que hay una funcion para esto con lo que optienes una señal cuadrada perfecta para compararla con la triangular o diente de sierra.


----------



## eddyp82 (May 29, 2008)

Vamos a probar lo que me dices...

Gracias por la respuesta

Saludos!


----------

